# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Nuk e di pse më kanë mbetur në mëndje...

## dikeafajtore

Ne ode te beharit 
Dy qilima shtruar
Ne qafe na paste
Kush na ka kallzuar

****************

Bota jane vrare e prere
E jane pajtuar
Ne as vrare as prere jemi
Dy fjale nderruar

*****************

Perse me bere moj, te mendoneme
Une per tyne moj, pergjeroneme
Perse ma mban o moj koken menje
Une te dua moj, me gjithe zemere...

----------


## Bel ami

Merr stomat e na mbush uje
ne te zente nata ne udhe
kthehu pak e rri tek une
Ne skemi dyshek te shtrojme
shtrojme vetem nje lekure
ne skemi jastek te veme
veme vetem nja dy gure
ne skemi jorgan te hedhim
hedhim vec nje cope gune

----------


## dikeafajtore

Moj mike, folme nje fjale
Se jam gati per te dale
-Ku vete, mos vafsh i gjalle
Se mua s'ma nxorre malle...

********************

----------


## dikeafajtore

Une e kam shtepine
Tek pusi qe lahet vete
Nana me ka rritur 
Hajde o me kimete

Prej shtepise se saj 
Vjen era sefergjeni
Kur t'kaloj atje
Dy fjal-o do t'ia themi

Zanatin e kam 
Hajde briskaxhi 
Aman, o more shoke,
Kam rane ne dashuri

****************

Oh, jam semure,o moj nane
Po rri ne shtrat
Trupi po me digjet
Rehat nuk kam

Oh, mos me çoni 
Tek Bezistani
Se me shikon 
I gjithe Elbasani

Oh, ububu se ika, shkova
Dynjallukun s'e shijova
Qaj, moj zemer, qaj
E mos pusho


P.S Ju lutem kush di me shume kenge te Isuf Myzyrit, i lutem t'i postoje....

----------


## Inconstant Moon

Fryu er' e malit de moj
mori mend e mia
putheme ne gush o djal
se s'mu nda vetmia
****

Anes nje lendine
anes nje perroi
dashuria jone
per jete te rroi
****

thuame nje fjale vash
me buzet e tua
leng leshoi pjeshka
oh moj sa te dua!

----------


## s0ni

Nji lulishte me trandafila
Asht parajsa e vertete,
ky asht ven, qe kendojne bilbilat
Ah, u doq ashkiu i shkrete.
Vete me the mre xhanan
ne lulishte ymrin ta cojm
Mos me le ne ket zindan
Te gjithe jeten nuk do t'rrojme.
Meraku asht nji shkendi 
Djeg si dielli ne qeshor
Ket sevda kush ta dij
Shpirtin tim ja jap ne dore.
Te gjitha lulet jane lavderu
Trendafili asht me fame
Ashiku c'u pervelu
C'u dogj flake si pervan.
N'Elbasan asht nje gur dyrri
Te zest ashket si se pane
Flake u dogj Isuf Myzyri
Si Mexhnuni per Lajlane.

----------


## s0ni

Kur pata nje lule t' bukur
thash se do ta kem perhere
M'iku fluturoi si flutur
edhe s'mujta me i mar er

Lulen n'dor une kur e pata
kimetin nuk ja dita, 
Vaj sa shpejt m'u ngrus nata
She ket gja nuk e prita

Lulja prej dores c'me doli
une nga gjumi u zgjova
me la te shkrete si gur vorri
dhe nga menja shkallova

Une prje lules s'kam t'largu
si asht gjith kjo dashuni
me sa vjen tuke u shtu
merre kupen edhe pi

Dy here leva n'Elbasan
njofta lulen e vertete
pije Myzyr si t'kan than
Kjo asht jeta e vertete.

----------


## luani bardhe

Heu pesmdhet vjeçat kur i musha
Rash n'kontakt me dy zonjusha
DY zonjusha malesore
Heu kishin cicat si topa bore
(e ring ring ring me çifteli)

Oke oke moj maloke
Cica jote gjysem oke
Gjysem oke ne kanar
heu falmi mu se jam beqar

Ku din djali se ç'esht loja 
Ja çon çika cicat ke goja
Futja hej tu maroft afata
Heu bashk me ty ne na shkoj nata

Mi shtin duret pak ma posht 
Ke ni lepur mu ne strof
Ulu n'gjuj e merr nishan
Heu futja plumin ku e don

Moj e bukra gjeraqin
ulu n'gjuj e m'bjer ne shpin
cuca rat e djali n'gjuj
heu tash po lun si peshku n'uj

----------


## Agim Doçi

Pesë vjet që u deshtëm bashkë
Du me i kujtu!
Dashninë që kena pas
Mos me e harru!

Shoqet më thonë 
kur shkoj në pus për ujë
ça rrin tu u zbukuru
Tuj u bà pasqyrë gjithkujë
¨................
Kur shkonjshim n' Mejtep
E hjekshim sevda!
Kush na u ba sebep?
Zemrat me na i dä!

A t'kam thanë mor çun
Gushën si pëllum'
Mos e pi rakinë!
Se të ban zullum!

A t'kam thanë mor çun
Mos e pi rakinë!
Se je dajl i ri
E t'a djeg mushkinë!
....................
Mbete gjithë ditën hijeve
Se m'than¨nën hije rri!
Etjen e shova krojeve
Krojeve ku pin ti

Flaka ju raftë o hijeve
Se s'mujtën me fresku'
Pika u raft o krojeve
Se etjen s'ma kan shu'!

................etjetj.
Agimi

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

shume bukur ato me larte!

----------


## gjithcka asgje

tuj shetit ne ara t`gjata
midis barit t`njome 
ne te dy na zuni vapa
rame e fjetem gjume  ...  aman

oh ne te dy na zuni vapa 
rame e fjetem gjume

te kam thane nje here mi goce
se po vjen pranvera
do te dalim o me  shetite 
si per hera tjeraaaaaaaa

celi vjollca dhe zymyli 
n`venin e caktu
lis me lis kenon bylbyli
ven me u dashuru

ooooooooooooo
lis me lis kenon  bylbyli
ven me u dashuro

etj etj...........

----------


## Letersia 76

GJITHCKA ASGJE SHYQYR QE E THE DICKA ME VEND ORE SE LE NAM..........HAHAHA ishte nje shaka 

vertete e bukur kjo kenga jote........mes barit te njome ........

----------


## gjithcka asgje

ore o moj 
pak rendesi ka 
rendesi ka qe kenga s`eshte e IMJA

----------

